# Themacell-anti mosquito device.



## Jarnhamar (3 Jul 2009)

If you guys are going to spend any time in the woods you need to pick one of these suckers up.
It's a $25 thing 1/2 the size of a plgr that repells mosquetos and black flies. I've never seen anything like it. Within minutes (like 3) I've seen a swampy area we were in with what seemed like hundreds of mosquito in the area drop down to about 3 or 4 of them. You need to see it to believe it.
It takes little butane canisters that last 4 to 6 hours and once you turn it on (put the switch on on and hit a button not unlike starting a bbq) the noiseless device heats up little pads (which last 8 hours? I'd have to check) and in heating the little pad it repells the bastards.

Replacement butane canisters and smelly pads are a little expensive, about $30 for 4 canisters and 12 pads but when you have 4 hours to sleep at night it's well worth the money to sleep bug free.


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Jul 2009)

http://www.mosquitorepellent.com/

Home and Recreation Video

Outdoor Sportsman Video

Canada Store Locations


I am going to check this out!

dileas

tess


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Jul 2009)

Let me know how you like it, I was just floored at how well it worked.

In the future it's going to be the second thing I pack after my softie.


----------



## jawbreaker10 (21 Aug 2009)

I agree 100% it rocks DHTC get them issued must be nice.


----------



## Staff Weenie (21 Aug 2009)

Looks cool. From the WHO: 

Toxicology studies on d-allethrin generally showed low mammalian toxicity. The
IPCS evaluation in 1989 concluded that, under recommended conditions of use,
the exposure of the general population to allethrins is negligible and is unlikely to
present a hazard. Also, with the usual precautions, the use of allethrins is
unlikely to present a hazard to those occupationally exposed to them. The WHO
hazard classification of d-allethrin is: slightly hazardous.

See:  http://www.who.int/whopes/quality/en/dAllethrin_spec_eval_March_04.pdf

I did not see whether there is a product warning or restriction on use in confined spaces (i.e. in your hooch, as we all know that somebody somewhere will turn it on in a two man crew tent and go to sleep.

I'd love to see a comparative study between its effectiveness and DEET.


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Aug 2009)

There is a warning on the package saying not to use it in confined spaces like tents.
I happily ignored it and slept wonderfully.


----------



## Merrick362 (29 Jun 2010)

This is hands-down one of the best purchases I have ever made for the army. I did my PLQ mod 6 this past summer in Petawawa, and as anyone who has spent a night in the training area there can tell you, it's not a fun time. During patrol week especially this little device made what could have been an unbearable experience better. Even during recce patrols through the wettest, most bug-infested areas, within minutes of stopping the area around us was completely bug free. I would recommend this to anybody who spends nights outside. To correct the OP, the butane canisters last approximately 12 hours, and the pads approximately 4, though my personal experience suggests this is a conservative estimate.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Steve1987 (2 Jan 2011)

Hi,

I used this device on Op. Cadence and it was pretty popular.  We were in some wooded areas in Borden and the mosquitos were extremely dense.  With the Thermocell hanging onto my tac-vest it cut the onslaught down considerably, my only complaint is that a lot of people were awkwardly standing near me in order to get some protection.  The Thermocell proved to be a worthwhile investment and I still keep it in my kit, however I use the simpler/smaller version, it takes up less space and has the same performance, I think I got it at Canadian Tire. 

-Steve


----------



## brihard (2 Jan 2011)

Steve1987 said:
			
		

> my only complaint is that a lot of people were awkwardly standing near me in order to get some protection.



Yup, I'll vouch for that.

The one you had, if I'm not mistaken, fit within a single mag pouch, didn't it?


----------



## Steve1987 (3 Jan 2011)

Correct.  It was the Thermocell compact. On the Canadian Tire website it is Product #59-3816-4  

The Thermocell compact fits in a mag pouch no problem, or attaches on a small carabiner to be clipped anywhere. Best of all, it offers the same protection/performance as the bigger unit, and costs less, I would not be heart broken if it got lost or broken on a weekend ex with a MSRP of $12 to replace the unit itself. I believe I bought mine with enough fuel to get me threw the month for around $25.  I've since bought some more fuel/pads. Could easily be spray painted olive/coyote or whatever your tastes are, although it's pretty neutral in color already. 

-Steve


----------



## Bass ackwards (3 Jan 2011)

Are there any heat issues with carrying one of these things on your person ?  
I was under the impression they weren't recommended for that.


----------



## brihard (3 Jan 2011)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> Are there any heat issues with carrying one of these things on your person ?
> I was under the impression they weren't recommended for that.



I can personally vouch for Steve not being on fire.

But no, I've seen a number of people carry these things in tacvests without problems.


----------



## Dissident (3 Jan 2011)

I find out about this after Christmas?


----------



## Bass ackwards (3 Jan 2011)

Thanks Brihard, that's good to know -(both things!).

I can put one of those to good use...in a few months.


----------



## Steve1987 (3 Jan 2011)

Hi Bass Ackwards,

There are no heat issues, the device gets warm, not hot.  It could not burn/melt anything.  I've left it running in my houch all night, and no bugs were biting my face while I slept. 

It does have a small but still significant I.R. signature however. 

-Steve


----------



## q_1966 (2 Apr 2011)

I want one


----------



## 57Chevy (2 Apr 2011)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> I want one



me too !.......It would be a great addition to the tackle box/camping gear
and they're available at Canadian Tire


----------



## 57Chevy (2 Apr 2011)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Looks cool. From the WHO:
> 
> Toxicology studies on d-allethrin generally showed low mammalian toxicity. The
> IPCS evaluation in 1989 concluded that, under recommended conditions of use,
> ...



Deet also has some effects;
Exposures of Military Personnel-Dermal Effects

Unique cutaneous side effects have been reported in fewer than 15 soldiers who applied military-issued DEET repellents. A 19-year-old soldier applied a 33% DEET repellent to his skin, and then slept with the repellent still on his skin. He developed a vesiculobullous eruption of his left antecubital fossa, which cleared after 14 days (McKinlay et al. 1998). A 20-year-old soldier noticed a burning sensation and skin eruption in his antecubital fossa area after sleeping with repellent on his skin for 8 hours. The man was treated with corticosteroids for 10 days, and the lesions disappeared without sequelae (Amichai et al. 1994). Reuveni and Yagupsky (1982) reported an additional 10 soldiers who developed a burning sensation and erythema in the antecubital fossa after applying a 50% DEET solution before sleeping. Four of the soldiers were referred to a dermatologist, and only three soldiers received medical treatment. In two of the soldiers, a permanent scar remained in the location of the erythema. Once of the cases required corrective surgery after scar tissue formation. 

In a controlled test following the initial reactions, 63 soldiers volunteered for testing. They were treated with a gauze pad soaked in DEET that was applied to the antecubital fossa. Of the 63 soldiers tested, 46% of them developed a reaction to the treatment. The reactions varied in intensity, but all had epidermal changes. However, when the men were also patch-tested on their upper arms in a similar manner, none had a reaction, suggesting that the antecubital fossa was uniquely sensitive to the irritant effects of DEET. A second control group was tested at the U.S. Naval Hospital in Oakland, CA to confirm DEET as the cause of the symptoms, and the results were consistent with the cases that occurred in Vietnam (Lamberg and Mulrennan 1969). These cases would suggest that it is prudent to wash DEET from the skin surface before sleeping.

Health Effects in Humans
http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/consultations/deet/health-effects.html


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Apr 2011)

Good thing we're not using the 98% DEET we used to get issued. 

Great for starting fires, melting watches, loosening rusted bolts and stripping paint. Oh, and no bugs within ten feet of you ;D

Still got a box in the basement somewhere.


----------



## Armymedic (2 Apr 2011)

I believe Health Canada has now allowed use of Permethin treated clothing and equipment in Canada. That will help to deter the pesky bugs.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Apr 2011)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> I believe Health Canada has now allowed use of Permethrin treated clothing and equipment in Canada. That will help to deter the pesky bugs.



Yes, they have, but you're not going to get uniforms treated for every exercise.


----------



## MedCorps (3 Apr 2011)

But you can with some legal safety now run down to Walmart in the US and bring back permetherin spray and treat your uniforms yourself. 

http://www.travmed.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=398

MC


----------



## Armymedic (3 Apr 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yes, they have, but you're not going to get uniforms treated for every exercise.



Ah, the very rare opportunity to teach a PMed about their job....

Actually, treated by the prermethrin dip, combat clothing will provide protection for up to/about 50 washes, or at least 6 months, which would be more than sufficient to cover anyone during the summer months here in Canada.


----------



## BDTyre (4 Apr 2011)

Permetherin is now allowed...? Good thing I "found" a few yellow cans packed away in my army stuff. Too bad I couldn't find any bug dip too....


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Apr 2011)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Ah, the very rare opportunity to teach a PMed about their job....



Ha ha ha......   



			
				Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Actually, treated by the prermethrin dip, combat clothing will provide protection for up to/about 50 washes, or at least 6 months, which would be more than sufficient to cover anyone during the summer months here in Canada.



True, but I've never had a request for treating uniforms to be worn in Canada.  I'd be asking for a fin code to cover the cost.   :nod:


----------



## DirtyDog (6 Apr 2011)

Steve1987 said:
			
		

> I would not be heart broken if it got lost or broken on a weekend ex with a MSRP of $12 to replace the unit itself. I believe I bought mine with enough fuel to get me threw the month for around $25.
> -Steve


Did you get it on sale?

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/5/SportsRec/Camping/MosquitoRepellents/PRD~0593816P/ThermaCELL%252BCompact%252B%252BMosquito%252BRepellent%252BAppliance.jsp?locale=en


----------



## Steve1987 (6 Apr 2011)

Hmm....

Looks like Chinadian Tire is jacking up the prices.  Last year when I bought mine it was $12, and it's still running.  It appears the one now on the CT website under the same number is a different model also.  The color is different, I think it looks bigger, and is missing the starting button.  Here is the one I have:

http://www.mosquitorepellent.com/compact-appliance.asp

Thermacells website also states the MSRP is only $13.99 so obviously we know who is out to lunch with price if CT is saying that one on their site is the same thing.  I would check Lebarons as they also carry Thermacell and I seam to remember they have good prices on both the units and refills. 

Good luck, hopefully CT will carry the good one that costs less again soon.
-Steve


----------



## Occam (6 Apr 2011)

Crappy Tire seems to be jacking up prices on a lot of items similar to the Thermacell.  I bought a Skeetervac SV-31 (mosquito control unit) from there two years ago, and the refills have rocketed in price (sticky paper 2-pack good for 30 days is $30, attractant cartridges good for 60 days $30 each).  I bought an entire summer's supply of both items at $13 each as web purchases from the US and having it shipped for free to a relative in CT who brought it over on their last visit.

Bloody Canadian Tire is worse than inkjet printer manufacturers...sell the gadget for next to nothing, and make the serious bucks on the supplies!


----------



## DirtyDog (10 Apr 2011)

Steve1987 said:
			
		

> Hmm....
> 
> Looks like Chinadian Tire is jacking up the prices.  Last year when I bought mine it was $12, and it's still running.  It appears the one now on the CT website under the same number is a different model also.  The color is different, I think it looks bigger, and is missing the starting button.  Here is the one I have:
> 
> ...


Thanks, good to know.

Will check out Lebarin or MEC next time I'm in town.


----------



## Zoomie (10 Apr 2011)

Walmart carries the Thermacell and refills - did not note the prices.


----------



## DirtyDog (14 May 2011)

Steve1987 said:
			
		

> Hmm....
> 
> Looks like Chinadian Tire is jacking up the prices.  Last year when I bought mine it was $12, and it's still running.  It appears the one now on the CT website under the same number is a different model also.  The color is different, I think it looks bigger, and is missing the starting button.  Here is the one I have:
> 
> ...


Lebarons does not carry the compact unit.  I should've bought the re-fills there while I had the chance though.  The compact unit (it is the same as the one you linked too, not the one on the CT website) and the large pack of refills cost me nearly $70 at CT.  I swallowed it though... we'll see if it is worth it.

Oh, and, I didn't see them at MEC anywhere.


----------



## LordOsborne (8 Dec 2011)

I meant to write this a lot sooner, but life got in the way.

I bought a Thermacell for my ARTL Mod 1&2 course in Gagetown this past summer. Overall, I found that it worked great. I stocked up on refill pads and butane cartridges and used it heavily during the field portion. I found that it kept away the vast majority of flying insects, from no-see-ums to mosquitoes. On occasions where it didn't keep 100% of bugs away, it certainly cut down noticeably on the number of bugs around me. 

I used it inside my G-wagon during radio watch shifts at night without any problems. Most of the time, though, it was used outdoors. The only time it seemed to have problems was whenever there was a stiff breeze about. It became an essential part of my kit and i pulled it out for everything, to the point where everyone in the troop started to encourage its use. 

It's a bit on the pricey side, and it's also a bit bulky, but it does work very well. Much more preferable to coils, IMHO.


----------



## q_1966 (10 Feb 2012)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> I believe Health Canada has now allowed use of Permethin treated clothing and equipment in Canada. That will help to deter the pesky bugs.


Approved to use but you can't buy it in Canada and have to purchase abroad, anyone try mail order?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Canadian Recommendations for the Prevention and Treatment of Malaria Among International Travellers

How to Treat Clothing with Insecticides (adapted from Sawyer Products)

Before travelling, individuals should inquire about the availability of insecticide and should plan to purchase and apply these products at their destination. These products are not currently registered by the PMRA.

Select an area that is well ventilated, but out of the wind. Do not spray in an enclosed area.

Lay clothing flat on the ground, pin clothes on a clothesline, drape over porch furniture and railings, or hang clothes on separate clothes hangers, so that each garment can be easily sprayed and allowed to thoroughly dry.

One treatment with permethrin spray will remain effective for 2 weeks, including weekly launderings. An amount of 100 mL (3 fluid ounces) of permethrin spray will treat one complete set of garments (a pair of long-legged trousers and a long-sleeved shirt). Jackets, windbreakers, and rain gear may be treated in the same manner (caution: permethrin does not adhere well to some synthetic fibres).
    
Wear protective gloves.
Spray one side of the garment for approximately 60 seconds holding the spray can or bottle upright and 15-20 cm away from the surface. Spray in a slow sweeping motion, similar to spraying paint, to evenly coat the entire surface. Turn the garment around to the other side and repeat by spraying the second side for 60 seconds. The surface of the clothing should be wetted but not completely saturated with spray.
    
Hang garments up and allow the permethrin treatment to dry for 2 hours, or 4 hours if conditions are very humid.

other garments and gear (do not treat underwear):
        
Socks can be treated with permethrin spray. Lay socks on the ground or pin on a clothesline, and lightly spray the upper parts of socks. Allow to dry for 2 or more hours.
        
Polyurethane-coated nylon (synthetic) tent flaps and doors can be treated with permethrin spray. Erect tent outdoors and spray all tent flaps and doors until wetted. Leave standing for 2 or more hours to dry.
    
After garments have dried, pack them as you normally would for your trip. You may also want to roll up your treated clothes and store them in a plastic bag to keep them dry. Pack tents as you normally would.

(Taken from the section about bug nets)
Pour any waste insecticide down a pit latrine or into a pit dug into the ground and NOT into a river or pond, as pyrethroids are highly toxic to fish and aquatic invertebrates.

http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/publicat/ccdr-rmtc/04vol30/30s1/appendix3-eng.php

"Although permethrin is not available in Canada, travel health clinics can advise you how to purchase permethrin and pre-treated gear before or during your trip"
http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/tmp-pmv/info/malaria-eng.php


----------



## LineJumper (3 May 2012)

Picked up some pad kits at Princess Auto on sale for $26, woot! Stopped in at Campers Village for some hiking food and saw them regular $22  :'( Oh well, now I know where to top up if the mossy's get bad this year.


----------



## Occam (3 May 2012)

LineJumper said:
			
		

> Picked up some pad kits at Princess Auto on sale for $26, woot! Stopped in at Campers Village for some hiking food and saw them regular $22  :'( Oh well, now I know where to top up if the mossy's get bad this year.



You mean these?  Not sure how much it would cost you if you had to ship them to Canada, but if you know someone over the border...


----------

